# Detroit and St. Clair River



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

Any kayakers that fish in the rivers have any advice for jigging in either river? i have been out in a hobie Pro Angler 14 and also the 17T. Are there any areas that are better to fish with less current to deal with or better/safer spots? I typically go out with full gear and a a dry suit just in case and I know people do fish the river in kayaks but I just don't know where yet.


----------



## billfer (Dec 26, 2017)

I haven't done the Detroit river. I've done SCR in the no wake zone by Deckers. Haven't really tried jigging as I don't have a pedal drive, and staying vertical while trying to jig is tricky. I picked up a few fish pulling harnesses in June last year.


----------



## biglos (May 3, 2015)

I tried a few places this season in the Detroit River and had decent luck. From my experience, the current in the DR is less then the SCR. Belle Isle is a good place to launch from and catch Walleye. I used the Ecorse Ramp as well near Mud Island. Its not a great place to launch from as you have to pay the ramp fee but the fishing has been spectacular there and the current is really slow there.


----------



## Brad Laurain (Jan 23, 2021)

biglos said:


> Any kayakers that fish in the rivers have any advice for jigging in either river? i have been out in a hobie Pro Angler 14 and also the 17T. Are there any areas that are better to fish with less current to deal with or better/safer spots? I typically go out with full gear and a a dry suit just in case and I know people do fish the river in kayaks but I just don't know where yet.


Good fishing and safe from current near Erie Metor park, do keep eye on wind and weather though, especially south wind and wave reports!


----------

